# Best 19.5" Tire Recomendations



## Fatcat (Dec 31, 2010)

Got a bad belt on one of my rear dully tires (Goodyear 622's I think).
Only 55,000 miles so now will need something in the near future. The "woop woop woop" sound and back end feeling like i'm going over a small branch every 6 feet is annoying. Plus the season is coming up where I will be carrying 3 or 4 yrds of this or that and don't need a blowout or tread separation.

- Cooper Road Masters RM253
- Toyo M608z
- Yokohama TY303
- Bridgestone M729F
- Dunlap SP461
- Continental HDR2
- others...

What have you had good luck with? What to keep away from?

Did you have Siping done to your tire lugs?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

I've been running Aeolus HN366 on a f550... approximately 40ooo kms, still Alittle over 50%tread.. vary happy


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i like cooper tires, get good miles out of them,


----------



## Fatcat (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you guys.

Never heard of Aeolus before. Another Chinese company, but I guess almost all tires are made in China now these days.

Well taking a further look at my tires, it appears my front passenger tire is all scalloped like crazy. Could be a bad Ball Joint or something. Need to diagnose that first before spending good money on tires.

I have always liked Cooper tires. have them on all my cars, but was a bit worried that their commercial tires are all made in China and that Cooper just sold out their 65% stake in a joint venture to a Chinese company, but they will be able to use the Cooper Road Master name until 2018.

Hopefully some more folks will chime in on this thread.

Thanks again.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Why not use the same as what you have now.

Check shocks.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

You're going to have to look hard for USA tires at a reasonable cost


----------



## Fatcat (Dec 31, 2010)

1olddogtwo;2138797 said:


> Why not use the same as what you have now.
> 
> Check shocks.


Goodyears are on the truck now. G622's on rear and G661's on front.
i have never liked Goodyear tires and these are terrible in the winter. After 55,000 miles they are ready for the dumpster.

I'm looking for 6 drive tires on the truck so I can rotate them properly for a dully. As well as a good 'bite' when in the dirt, mud, snow.


----------



## Fatcat (Dec 31, 2010)

1olddogtwo;2138797 said:
 

> Why not use the same as what you have now.
> 
> Check shocks.


Oh Yeah, also I check the Ball Joints today and they are tight as a new drum.
All tight all around: up/down, right/left, top/bottom.

Shocks are original on the truck so that is a good point you made. Probably ready for new ones.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I've installed the hdr2 on drive tires road okay. They're expensive though 350 plus install. 

Michelin had a nice tire too. Is this a 550? Leaf spring or coil spring front end? Shocks are generally the culprit like old Dogg said.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Whiffyspark;2138875 said:


> I've installed the hdr2 on drive tires road okay. They're expensive though 350 plus install.
> 
> Michelin had a nice tire too. Is this a 550? Leaf spring or coil spring front end? Shocks are generally the culprit like old Dogg said.


I the Continental HDR2 are anything like the original HDR just take the new tires and throw those in the dumpster too, about all they are good for. My 550 with the HDR tires can get stuck on a fresh dog turd while facing down hill.

I've heard very good things about the Michelin XDS2 but they're spendy. I plan to either pony up the cash for 6 245/70R19.5's or try out the Toyo M920's which seem to be a fair amount cheaper. I had great luck with the Toyo light truck tires I had on my old pickup and I am curious how their 19.5's do.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I installed a set of those toyos I didn't care for them. 

Seems like most 19.5 can get stuck in anything to be honest. I think the compounds are just too hard or there's not even space for the lugs to clean out. But if they were softer they wouldnt last


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've run a few sets of stock continentals and also the RM 253's. I will be ponying up the cash for 6 Michelin xds2's next time.


----------



## Fatcat (Dec 31, 2010)

Whiffyspark;2138875 said:


> I've installed the hdr2 on drive tires road okay. They're expensive though 350 plus install.
> 
> Michelin had a nice tire too. Is this a 550? Leaf spring or coil spring front end? Shocks are generally the culprit like old Dogg said.


The truck is a 2008 Dodge Ram 4500 4X4.

After checking the ball joints and they are tight it must be the shocks.
55,000 miles on them now.

Not much choice for shocks for these big trucks. Seems like the Monroe 65 are the only option other than what the dealer has.

Looking at the new Hankook DH07 tires. The tread on them looks very good. Anyone with expirence with Hankook tires?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

No not experience with those. Are you unloading the suspension and using a pry bar to check ball joints?

Cupping is usually the shocks. If I see cupping on tires I always recommend starting with shocks. Unless the wheel bearings are loose to the point where they're going to fall off lol


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Fatcat;2139845 said:


> The truck is a 2008 Dodge Ram 4500 4X4.
> 
> After checking the ball joints and they are tight it must be the shocks.
> 55,000 miles on them now.
> ...


Been running Hankook's for quite a while, decent price and have done very well in 2wd snow, mud, etc. The compound seems to be a bit softer than other 19.5's, but still wear very well. I believe the DH07's are what we run, can check tomorrow. They are decent to run as fronts on 2wd as well, not real loud and good grip through the horseshoe ramps. Easy 40-50K per set depending on how low you run them.


----------



## Fatcat (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, today i had my mechanic check out the front end to give me his opinion and stated that the ball joints were fine as well as the tie rod ends (replaced by recall about six months ago), and the bearings were fine. The shocks only have 32,000 miles on them since they were replaced as per a TSB a fews years back and they did not have any play in the top or bottom. Very difficult to give the old bounce test on these due to the stiff springs.

He said he has seen this before with old tires (these are about 8 1/2 years old) and they are just dry rotting away.

Dodge has a "Buy 3 and get one free" deal through the end of April so I ordered 6 new Goodyear G622 drive tires from them to install next week. $1,800 for tires mounted, balanced and 4 wheel alignment. Better price than Simple Tire with shipping.

With 6 of the same tires, i can rotate them properly which you can't do with Steer and Drive tires mixed.

We are going to watch for any uneven ware and rotate every 5000 miles.

And i'll probably change out the shocks next year ... hard to find any aftermarket shocks for these trucks. Seems that the only ones i can find are the Monroe Gas magnum 65 for these trucks.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

with power steering turning the wheel without rolling the truck when loaded will wear the tire, never happened when we didnt have power steering...lol


----------



## Fatcat (Dec 31, 2010)

Just a follow up on the new tires.

Well, I think I know what Goodyear does with all their crap tires when they pile up at the factory ... they have a SALE!

The 6 new G622 tires I now have on my truck SUCK! When I drove home from the dealer the other week the truck shaked bad. I thought it was just the worn out shocks. I replaced the shocks this past weekend and still had the "shakes". Brought in to the dealer who i bought the tires from and they spent 4 hours remounting the tires, Roadforce balanced them and everything. Come to find out, 4 of the 6 tires when spinning move side to side. They are not out of balance, just wobble from side to side.

The ride at 60 - 70 is horrific. 

Then they tell me that the tire sale was non-refundable. No returns!!!!

They contacted their Goodyear supplier and that was their response.

Now I'm F'ed. I'll be driving on these "tires' for the next several years. I now dread driving the truck. The old G622 (when the feathering/scalloping was not there) was pleasurable ... smooth as glass.

Needless to say I would like to warn you folks to NEVER EVER purchase Goodyear products. They are a horrific company selling garbage at high prices.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

The first set of GY we bought....were the last. Not sure if they ever made a decent tire. The Hankook's we run are DH01's, not the 7's. Had good luck with them, decent in the snow and mud. Fairly smooth ride as well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'd never put Goodyears in a 19.5 on a truck again. I go with the Michelins as soon as they wear oot if they're OEM.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Is it a national chain or small shop? Their response is ********. Goodyear will pay to have them replaced if I remember right. Call Goodyear if shop won't do anything. If we did it we would replace them no questions asked


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Not sure about your area but American tire and ATD are two of the distributors most people get their tires from


----------



## Fatcat (Dec 31, 2010)

Whiffyspark;2143192 said:


> Is it a national chain or small shop? Their response is ********. Goodyear will pay to have them replaced if I remember right. Call Goodyear if shop won't do anything. If we did it we would replace them no questions asked


Got the tires at my Dodge dealership in Exeter NH that i have been buying truck from for 20 years.
Contacted them twice yesterday asking for the Service Manager. "Sorry he is out right now I will have him call you" was the answer. No calls yesterday and no calls today. Nice way to treat a long time customer.

Contacted Goodyear customer service yesterday, kept getting the "oh ... those are commercial tires you need to call another number". Then call the other number and get the same statement. After four calls i got in touch for the GY Quality Rep for New England. Said he will make a few calls to line up and GY Commercial Service center to look at the tires and "call me right back". Well it's the next day and not a peep from the GY guy.

I guess i'm F#$ked. I'll probably have to eat these pieces of excrement GY sells and get something else.

What a nightmare. I can't even see pulling my backhoe on the trailer with these things. The trailer would be swaying all over the place.

Is this the new customer service Americans companies are handing out now?


----------

